# Is Microwave Cooking Safe?



## cookinworld (Sep 5, 2009)

Microwave ovens is very convenient, isn't it? I think it is one of revolutionary cooking technology. I've used it for many years without thinking of food safety. Recently, I heard a disturbing news about microwave saying that cooking in microwave oven is not safe. Well.. it may be right. All chemicals in the food have 3-D stereotype structures. Without too much thinking, thoes structures can be altered by high energy to become a carcinogen. Scary, isn't it?

After more research, I will update, but please leave your note if you know something about food safety of microwave. Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2009)

I think some one is trying to make something out of nothing. 

I firmly believe microwave cooking is 100% safe.

Microwaves excite water molecules and the friction of increased movement generates heat.  It's not black magic.

No reliable source says otherwise.


----------



## GB (Sep 5, 2009)

It is completely safe. They have been used by millions of people for decades. If there issues we would have seen them by now. The source you got your information from is fear mongering, most likely because they have something to gain from people not using microwaves.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 5, 2009)

There are two issues concerning normal microwave oven safety:

1. Heating liquids to high temperatures in glass containers can cause an eruption of higher-than-boiling-temperature resulting in the potential for serious burns. Here is a safety page on microwave oven superheating:

Superheating and microwave ovens

2. Certain plastics will leech carcinogens into food when directly heated by a microwave oven. I do not have a list of the type of plastics that should be avoided, except to say that certified "microwave safe" plastics are exempt. Personally, I use glass or ceramic.


----------



## GB (Sep 5, 2009)

Selkie said:


> There are two issues concerning normal microwave oven safety:
> 
> 1. Heating liquids to high temperatures in glass containers can cause an eruption of higher-than-boiling-temperature resulting in the potential for serious burns. Here is a safety page on microwave oven superheating:
> 
> ...


I do not see these as microwave issues personally as both can be issues outside of the microwave. 

Save microwave cooking, like any kind of safe cooking, is dependent on the cook using common sense. Microwave safe materials must be used otherwise of course there could be risk. The same could be said for any other type of cooking. A stove top would not be considered an unsafe way to cook food, but if you put a cardboard container (something you could heat in the microwave) on the stove top then you will have problems.


----------



## cookinworld (Sep 5, 2009)

Placing a styrofoam cup or bowl into a microwave oven is a killer. As you may know already, it releases environmental hormon.


----------



## GB (Sep 5, 2009)

I am not sure if that is true or not, but again it is not an issue with the microwave. It is an issue with the Styrofoam (if it is even true).


----------



## Alix (Sep 5, 2009)

Styrofoam is bad from production to landfill in terms of environment. I've got to agree with GB on this one. Today's microwaves are as safe to use as your conventional oven or stove. Sensible precautions should be taken just as with the stove. You don't put Pyrex on an element, you don't put plastic in the microwave.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 5, 2009)

GB said:


> I do not see these as microwave issues personally as both can be issues outside of the microwave.
> 
> ... is dependent on the cook using common sense....



Unfortunately, *common sense* doesn't seem to be common any longer. If it was, we wouldn't see lawsuits about the temperature of fast food take-out coffee being too hot, nor judges issuing significant awards! Personally, when it comes to dealing with the public, I take nothing for granted.


----------



## Alix (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh Selkie, very true. Maybe we should rename it UNcommon sense? Karma for you!


----------



## GB (Sep 5, 2009)

Selkie said:


> Unfortunately, *common sense* doesn't seem to be common any longer. If it was, we wouldn't see lawsuits about the temperature of fast food take-out coffee being too hot, nor judges issuing significant awards! Personally, when it comes to dealing with the public, I take nothing for granted.


While that is painfully true, my responses have been aimed at answering the OP's question of "Is microwave cooking safe". All the things you have said are right on, but they do not mean that microwave cooking is unsafe.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 5, 2009)

How DOES one cook a microwave, anyway?


----------



## GB (Sep 5, 2009)

Carefully and then slice against the grain.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> How DOES one cook a microwave, anyway?




Why, you microwave it, of course, in a really big microwave!  Be sure not to use a plastic container.


----------



## chefkathleen (Sep 5, 2009)

> Placing a Styrofoam cup or bowl into a microwave oven is a killer. As you may know already, it releases environmental hormon.


 
Do you mean because of chlorofluorocarbons? If so then your information is incorrect. It is perfectly safe to use it in microwaves.
I guess I should expound upon that. That is why chlorofluorocarbons were invented in late 20's or early 30's. They were safer to use than what was out there at the time.


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 5, 2009)

Selkie said:


> There are two issues concerning normal microwave oven safety:
> 
> 1. Heating liquids to high temperatures in glass containers can cause an eruption of higher-than-boiling-temperature resulting in the potential for serious burns.


I learned this the hard way in the seventies (I was a teen) we had one that we bought used from a friend the worked for the Extension Service. I boiled one cup of water in a brand new Pyrex measuring cup to see how long it would take. I stopped it just after it started to bubble and when I took it out it erupted and sloshed over my hand. I did not make _that_ mistake again.


----------



## cookinworld (Sep 5, 2009)

Here is some intriguing argument:

Re-heating breast milk in the microwave, even on low, can destroy some very important disease-fighting capabilities. Microwaves destroy half of the vitamin B-12 in dairy foods and meat in as little as six minutes.

In the 1950s, in Russia, researchers found serious problems with those who ate microwaved foods. These complications included stomach and intestinal cancers, a gradual breakdown of the digestive and excretory systems, and a degeneration of peripheral cellular tissues. This research also showed that heating milk and cereal grains in the microwave turned some of their amino acids into carcinogens. Thawing frozen fruits turned their glucoside into carcinogenic substances.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2009)

Where are you getting all this info?


----------



## GB (Sep 5, 2009)

cookinworld said:


> Here is some intriguing argument:
> 
> Re-heating breast milk in the microwave, even on low, can destroy some very important disease-fighting capabilities. Microwaves destroy half of the vitamin B-12 in dairy foods and meat in as little as six minutes.


Even if that is true how does that make it unsafe? it doesn't.



> In the 1950s, in Russia, researchers found serious problems with those who ate microwaved foods. These complications included stomach and intestinal cancers, a gradual breakdown of the digestive and excretory systems, and a degeneration of peripheral cellular tissues. This research also showed that heating milk and cereal grains in the microwave turned some of their amino acids into carcinogens. Thawing frozen fruits turned their glucoside into carcinogenic substances.


What is your source?


----------



## chefkathleen (Sep 5, 2009)

It's the prize in their Cracker Jack box.

I think the thing that shot that last theory was that it was done in the 50's.


----------



## cookinworld (Sep 5, 2009)

I found this article over the internet.

Almost every modern house owns a microwave oven today. Many people find it convenient, quick and safe to use. But, is it safe to use a microwave oven? Many health experts believe that microwaves are not good for health, and thus should never be used. Here's why:

*Microwaves harm food particles* 
Microwave Oven produces microwaves that can severely harm the cell wall of foods. As a result, the gut receptors fail to identify microwaved food particles as food. Do you know that microwave technology is used in the field of gene altering technology to reduce the strength of cell membranes? Therefore, you should avoid using a microwave oven.

*Microwaves affect the nutritional value of food* 
*Microwaves produce harmful radiation* 
*Microwave heating is harmful* 

So on.
I am very confused.


----------



## cookinworld (Sep 5, 2009)

It is written by Sophia Moon at Associated Content, Inc.


----------



## GB (Sep 5, 2009)

Saying you found it on the internet means nothing. That is not citing a source. What studies are these? Who conducted them? Where are they published? Anyone can put anything on the internet. I could put up that the sun is blue and actually burned out 100 years ago. Just because I wrote it on the internet doesn't make it true.


----------



## GB (Sep 5, 2009)

cookinworld said:


> It is written by Sophia Moon at Associated Content, Inc.


Just who is Sophia Moon that we should trust what she says? Associated Content lets anyone publish information. I could post about my blue sun there.


----------



## chefkathleen (Sep 5, 2009)

Let me help you step into the 21st century.



> At the very outset, to know whether the microwave oven cooked food is safer to use or not, you need to have a clear knowledge of what microwave radiation is. They are a form of 'electromagnetic' radiation, that is, they are waves of electrical and magnetic energy moving together.
> Microwaves used in these ovens are similar to the microwaves used in radar equipment and in telephone, television and radio communications. They are in the non-ionizing range of electromagnetic radiation, which are very different from ionizing radiation. Ionizing radiation includes the dangerous X-rays, gamma rays, and cosmic rays and is extremely toxic, powerful and penetrating. But again, non-ionizing radiation is what's used for microwave ovens and cellular telephone devices.
> Coming to its cooking qualities, they are convenient for cooking as they pass through glass, paper and plastic and are absorbed by food, producing heat that can reheat or cook the food. Moreover, there are no signs that microwave cooking reduces the nutritional value of food, in fact, some experts believe that microwave cooking may preserve more of the vitamins in food because it cooks food more quickly, leaving less time for the heat to break down the vitamins, and uses less water, which can leach out the vitamins.
> Many people are concerned with being exposed to a microwave oven's radiation. There are studies on the effects of microwave cooking that show both positive and negative effects on food, just as there are current studies on the dangerous effects of radiation from cell phones. So the bottom line is to learn how to use them safely and also follow some safety tips:
> ...


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 5, 2009)

What part of Russia, where there were nuclear meltdowns? Or was that the Ukraine? 
Back in the uss, back in the uss, back in the ussr...


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2009)

cookinworld said:


> ... Microwave Oven produces microwaves that can severely harm the cell wall of foods.
> 
> _*Heat damages cell walls.  Microwaves generate heat so yes, true.  But, so does every other form of heat generating cooking device.  Boiling veggies in a pan of water on a stove burner damages cell walls.  that's why the veggies get mushy.*_
> 
> ...




You really should be very careful of the sources of the materials you believe.


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 5, 2009)

From her bio (SM):" I am always on a quest for knowledge. Sometimes my articles spark hostility in those that do not care for my research findings, and at times my opinion can bring out the worst in people. I will continue to write what I believe to be true."


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 5, 2009)

I've seen a lot of Blue Moons...some rather beautiful, but never a Blue Sun ~~~~~~


----------



## GB (Sep 5, 2009)

Notice she does not say what school she went to or what qualifies her as an authority on anything.


----------



## GB (Sep 5, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> I've seen a lot of Blue Moons...some rather beautiful, but never a Blue Sun ~~~~~~~


You are not drinking enough bourbon then.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 5, 2009)

GB said:


> You are not drinking enough bourbon then.



How did I know...KNOW! that you were gonna say that!!!


----------



## chefkathleen (Sep 5, 2009)

> I will continue to write what I believe to be true."


 
Whether or not there's any scientific evidence to back it up or not.


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 5, 2009)

exactly


----------



## Alix (Sep 5, 2009)

cookinworld, are you looking for information from us or are you looking to support your own theory? There is a big difference. Maybe I'm just of a suspicious bent, but it seems like you have a particular agenda with regard to microwave safety. 

If you don't want to believe the folks here thats fine. If you want to believe the articles you cited, also fine. Folks here are very helpful and do their research. When you are looking for information it is important to check the source of that information. If it is just some Shmoe on the street saying something you might want to be sceptical. If it is a university study publishing its findings, thats a bit more credible. You might also want to look at the dates of the studies. The more recent the better. 

Good luck.


----------



## Wyogal (Sep 5, 2009)

Microwaving near Chernobyl could be detrimental to one's health. Fishing, walking, sleeping, breathing, etc is also dangerous. Maybe that's where the "study" was from...


----------



## ella/TO (Sep 5, 2009)

I hope it's safe....I've been doing soups in the MW for years....We're both 82, so I guess we're alright....LOL


----------



## suzyQ3 (Sep 6, 2009)

Selkie said:


> Unfortunately, *common sense* doesn't seem to be common any longer. If it was, we wouldn't see lawsuits about the temperature of fast food take-out coffee being too hot, nor judges issuing significant awards! Personally, when it comes to dealing with the public, I take nothing for granted.



The lawsuit to which you refer has become a poster child for rage against liability litigation, surely fueled by business interests. Unfortunately, as with so many issues, the public either forgets or ignores the actual details and facts of the case. They are not as simplistic as people might think.

It's always easy to be a bit smug about personal responsibility when it's the other guy. So yes, common sense is needed -- in finding a balance between both personal AND corporate responsibility.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Sep 6, 2009)

_nor judges issuing significant awards!

_I meant to add in my post that judges don't issue awards; juries do, after deliberations. In fact, judges are the ones who usually reduce the monetary amount.


----------



## apple*tart (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is an article I found interesting about this topic (and some others) on WebMD, if anyone is interested.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Sep 6, 2009)

There is a lot of fear-mongering and just pure junk science when it comes to "new-fangled" inventions and just about anything else these days. And it's amazing how they can survive and multiply so easily now, thanks to the Internet. 

One thing that has been proved is that blood should not be put in the microwave to be warmed for transfusions because it is altered in such a ways as to be very dangerous. Fortunately, most of us would have no cause to cook our blood in our microwaves.


----------



## GB (Sep 6, 2009)

suzyQ3 said:


> Fortunately, most of us would have no cause to cook our blood in our microwaves.


That's right.Heating it on an old fashioned campfire works just fine. No need to use the microwave.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Sep 6, 2009)

GB said:


> That's right.Heating it on an old fashioned campfire works just fine. No need to use the microwave.



Getting ready for Halloween, are we?


----------



## GB (Sep 6, 2009)

Ummmm...yeah...Halloween...Sure, that's why I am heating blood.


----------



## cookinworld (Sep 8, 2009)

Since I am new to this community, I am not eligible to post a link yet. But you can find this article by Google search. This kinds of results are bugging me about the food safety of microwave oven. I have no agenda what so ever. Simply, I want to know whether cooking in microwave is safe for my health and yours too. 
​
<FONT face="Times New Roman">"Stanford University Medical Center no longer microwaves breast milk, Kerner notes. And that's appropriate, Sigman-Grant believes, because of the small volumes of milk that hospitals typically serve newborns-especially premature infants."


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 8, 2009)

> Randall M. Goldblum of the University of Texas Medical Branch in Galveston disagrees, saying, "I don't see any compelling evidence that the microwaves did any harm. It was the heating.



In further confirmation of the overwhelming sentiment in this thread... and as a reminder to read the entire article and think while reading...

It is the HEATING OF THE MILK they are worried about, not the MICROWAVES.


----------



## leeniek (Sep 9, 2009)

The only thing I have ever heard against microwave cooking is that it does not get the internal temperature of poultry high enough to kill the bacteria but I have had micro-cooked chicken before and didn't get sick.  I think it all depends on the cook using common sense as has been stated in this thread and... at my BIL's place we had undercooked chicken that was done on the BBQ... not good and it was funny.. they were trying to impress me (a pro) and MIL an accomplished home cook and former caterer.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 9, 2009)

leeniek said:


> The only thing I have ever heard against microwave cooking is that it does not get the internal temperature of poultry high enough to kill the bacteria.../QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Microwaves are certainly capable of getting the internal temperature of a piece of chicken up to safe temperatures (161 F).  After all, they can boil water (212 F) with no problem...


----------



## leeniek (Sep 9, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> leeniek said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I have ever heard against microwave cooking is that it does not get the internal temperature of poultry high enough to kill the bacteria.../QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 9, 2009)

leeniek said:


> Andy M. said:
> 
> 
> > The safety really is the responsibility of the person cooking and while microwaves cook things faster than the conventional oven, the cook still needs to make sure whatever they are cooking from a raw state in the microwave is fully cooked all the way through before they serve it and I think in some cases people don't fully cook their food when they use a microwave because they want it done fast.
> ...


----------



## leeniek (Sep 9, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> leeniek said:
> 
> 
> > I agree!  Regardless of the means of cooking, the cook owns the outcome.
> ...


----------

